# Anyone else getting bored of constant "updates" on the PS3?



## PacificOcean (Sep 27, 2010)

Every time want to play a game, I seem too (and I'm guessing with the Xbox too), you need to update your software.

Why?

It takes ages to download, install and then reboot itself.

Why not either, leave it as it is, it played fine the first time - or make it work in the first place?

Even the C64 was quicker downloading form a tape deck.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

It doesn't happen that often on the xbox ime...


----------



## revol68 (Sep 28, 2010)

never notice it on the xbox really, once or twice when it's a game that I haven't played in like 4 months or so maybe but it's generally really quick to update.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> never notice it on the xbox really, once or twice when it's a game that I haven't played in like 4 months or so maybe but it's generally really quick to update.


 
Thinking about it the only time I've noticed it other than MW2 is like you say if you haven't played a game for a while...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 28, 2010)

You only actually need to do system updates if you're playing online. Otherwise, they're not compulsory...

Just press Circle, and load your game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2010)

They do take a lot longer on the PS3, don't know why. Never really bother me on the xbox at all, and like everyone else says, don't happen often either.


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2010)

Most recent one i got on PS3 was something to do with 3D TV. Like i really need that at the moment. So that was a little annoying.


----------



## hendo (Oct 13, 2010)

They are a total pain in the arse. |They don't tell you what the update is in advance and invariably add something you neither needed or wanted. Infact the other day one uninstalled the ability to run a Linux OS on the machine which (while I would never want to do that) is actually wrong in principle. I bought the machine and it is mine to do with as I wish, not for some corporation to meddle with afterwards. But Sony have got form. Remember their rootkit?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 13, 2010)

Full strength PS3 System Updates always come with the legal stuff about what's being included in the update - you would've had to positively opt in for the update that got rid of Linux (there was a thread about it on here). You didn't have to accept the update, it would just mean you can't access PSN anymore.

Re: game updates - they annoy me when it happens the first time I load the 'ware, or they're really, really big files but generally I don't see them that often...


----------



## hendo (Oct 13, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> F. You didn't have to accept the update, it would just mean you can't access PSN anymore.
> .


 
I could have thrown it in the bin as well. The point is the box was nerfed by the update. Arrogance in the extreme, and infact Sony are now facing legal action.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 13, 2010)

How did it screw your box? Did you have loads of Linux stuff on it?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 13, 2010)

hendo said:


> I could have thrown it in the bin as well.



At what point did Sony suggest you did this?


----------

